# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Φωτογραφικά >  κάμερα  VCC 400P

## Bilko

Έχω μία κάμερα CCD SONY VCC 400P η οποία μου δείχνει ασπρόμαυρα στο μόνιτορ. Το βύσμα εξόδου της κάμερας είναι BNC.Γνωρίζει κάποιος που πρέπει να κοιταξω εντός της κάμερας

----------

